# Airtel Broadband gives double the speed



## shravan (Oct 29, 2005)

Airtel Broadband has revised broadband speeds.

Home 999 plan was 128 KbPS UNLTD in the begining, but now is 256 Kbps. The home 699 plan was 64 KbPS UNLTD, not its, 128 KbPS UNLTD!!!

  CHEERS TO US WHO USE AIRTEL !!!


----------



## rollcage (Oct 29, 2005)

Its not a New thing ...


2 month old news ....


----------



## godzi_85 (Oct 30, 2005)

ya dude and they are putting the 256kbps unlimited ppl on a 512 kbps unlimited line man


----------



## ammusk (Nov 1, 2005)

i have it and its grt


----------



## ammusk (Nov 1, 2005)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> ya dude and they are putting the 256kbps unlimited ppl on a 512 kbps unlimited line man


can anyone confirm this because i am on 256 unlimited and would just love 512 unlimited


----------



## ammusk (Nov 1, 2005)

why is the quote option not working?


----------



## siriusb (Nov 1, 2005)

@ammusk, I think u need to remove the quotation marks around the username.
And me too on 256kbps unlimied but I am not getting insanely high speeds neither :
I guess new delhi and gurguon  ppl are the only ones. Let's see. I've specified my azureus download limit to "unlimited" after hearing this news, but so far I am only getting around 25KBps.


----------



## KnightRider (Nov 6, 2005)

AIRTEL  never belive in that company - they say more but performance is simply rubbish


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 8, 2005)

I have never had any problems with airel's broadband service & get constant speeds of 220-230 kbps on my 256 kbps connexion (which has now become 512 kbps,God Bless Airtel!  ) with almost zero downtime.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 8, 2005)

*dIgItaL_BrAt*
Can you tell this in little detail .. ?

Here they havent make 512kbps in Delhi

Where are you located?


----------



## siriusb (Nov 8, 2005)

The speed doubling is only for those who were on the Home995 or some plan which is hour-based. The new speed also has the same hour-based limitation. I confirmed it with an airtel customer care lady.
Actually, I've been hearing about speed increase with the Home999 guys as well. But since only a couple of guys were getting these, it is safe to assume that it was either an error on their end, or they are testing out the network capacity to see if they can allow unlimited 512kbps plan  So ppl on Home999, including me, can only hope airtel's kindness extends onto the unlimited plans as well.


----------



## shravan (Nov 9, 2005)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> ya dude and they are putting the 256kbps unlimited ppl on a 512 kbps unlimited line man



Yeah right! And when did Airtel have a 256 KbPS UNLIMITED SCHEME whose customers they upgraded top 512 KbPS ????!!!


----------



## shravan (Nov 9, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> @ammusk, I think u need to remove the quotation marks around the username.
> And me too on 256kbps unlimied but I am not getting insanely high speeds neither :
> I guess new delhi and gurguon  ppl are the only ones. Let's see. I've specified my azureus download limit to "unlimited" after hearing this news, but so far I am only getting around 25KBps.



You should'nt get confused between KBps and KbPS.

KBps means KiloBytes per Second

KbPS means kilobits per Second

1 Byte = 8 bits. Do the math!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 10, 2005)

well, i dont see anything wrong in sirius's post 

he has a 256k*b*ps connexion and he gets effective rates of 25k*B*ps (a slow one coz normally it shud be 32k*B*ps)

wats wrong innit ?


----------



## siriusb (Nov 10, 2005)

shravan said:
			
		

> siriusb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weak though I am in maths, I try not to get bits and bytes mixed. And as QM discerned carefully, my BT speeds are around 25KBps most of the time never going above 27KBps.
But I, on the other hand, am intrigued by your capitalization of "PS" in 'kbps'.


----------



## shravan (Nov 10, 2005)

Lol... KBps can be said as KBPS and KbPS can be said as kbps! 
I just used them to help you differentiate. 
--- Cheers :d


----------



## shravan (Nov 10, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> well, i dont see anything wrong in sirius's post
> 
> he has a 256k*b*ps connexion and he gets effective rates of 25k*B*ps (a slow one coz normally it shud be 32k*B*ps)
> 
> wats wrong innit ?



In most cases, when they mention 512 KbPS your supposed to get 64 KBPS speed while you usually get only 50KBPS. Its data loss during transfer. Same applies for even lower speeds. You never get the full speed. Being in India, I'm glad we're getting 256 KBPS at an affordable price !!!


----------



## mario_pant (Nov 12, 2005)

ummm..... can PLEASE someone tell me the 256 -> 512 plan..... i thaught there were only two plans... 64->128(660) and 128->256(999)


----------



## siriusb (Nov 13, 2005)

shravan said:
			
		

> QwertyManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indian BSNL subscribers get 32KBps. Airtel promises an "upto 256kbps" speed, and along with their atm backbone, they explain away the lower speeds.


----------



## abhinav (Nov 17, 2005)

anyone got a link to there plans online?


----------



## siriusb (Nov 18, 2005)

Go to *airtel-broadband.com/home.htm
click on "Tariff plans" or "Tariff selector". They are flash buttons and also popup. SO enable both in ur browser. I know, bad UI design.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 18, 2005)

shravan said:
			
		

> QwertyManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm...no...that is not the case. If it mentions upto 512 kbps then the your downloads should hit a max of 64k. There is no such data loss during transfer. Oh and I know becos I had a 512kbps connection earlier where in it maxed out at 64k all the time. My torrent speeds are also at 25k. However might have something to do with my upload speed being 8k all the time. My http download speeds are at a constant 29-30k which is more realistic to the 32k scenario.


----------



## Swap (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm in Manipal, Karnataka and I mostly get 256, and many times more than 256kbps! Service is quite good here.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

is this thing available in Hyderabad !!!

can someone post links to the official site !!!


----------



## Insane Devil (Dec 10, 2005)

its a great plan, the 128kbps-Unlimited Download! i am paying 600+99 for modem.


----------



## JGuru (Jan 1, 2006)

I use TataIndicom BroadBand at 512 kbps.
It's like you are on a Ferrari with Steroids!!
But nobody has 512 kbps unlimited plans!!
In the US, for 40 dollars you get 2MB unlimited 
Internet broadband!!
You can download the latest Fedora , Suse , Ubuntu , 
Solaris etc., When India is going to be like America?
 God only knows!!
Even Singapore, Malaysia have excellent broadband
connectivity.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 1, 2006)

Ya i too hate data transfers plans.wonder wen will 512kbps+ unlimited plan for under 500 come 2 india and v will not hav 2 pester digit for our fav softwares!


----------



## jay4u (Jan 1, 2006)

great i always wanted to switch to a mobile based internet solution due to frequent travelling.... really great.... thanx buddy


----------



## nikhil (Jan 15, 2006)

hey i'm using the plan in which they r offering 512kb speed...really nice connection...good performance...hey only rs 500 per month plus a phone connection is also included


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 15, 2006)

but that 512kbps connection has a datacap,which totally kills the purpose of such a high speed.


----------



## nikhil (Jan 15, 2006)

true.....1gb.....but still it's an enjoyable experiance...compared to the other similiar services offered by other companies i've had it for about 4 months and no complaints so far in fact i was thinking about getting rid of my bsnl phone...which develops some fault at least once or twice a month.


----------



## ramandhingra (Jan 18, 2006)

dunno about airtel.. but my tata indicom gives 512 kbps, 500mb for rs. 414/month.. but, in actual the line is 256 kbps.. there rnt much users yet.. itz not that old..


----------



## Keyur (Feb 3, 2006)

Guys, everybody says unlimited but the amount of MB to be downloaded is fixed and not unlimited.

I have got SIFY 64 KBPS unlimited with download of 150 MB/Day at 500Rs./Month, which is really satisfactory.


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 4, 2006)

hmmm... so i guess only delhi/NCR ppl are being obliged...nyways iam staying in gurgaon and frm 10:30 to 6:30 in the morning iam getting close to 55kBps download in torrents as well as uploads....

i enquired whether any new plans will be launcehd...
the airtel guy told me that new plans are abt to be launched by feb end,therez also a plan for 512kps unlimited....nd will go for 1500 bucks.... seems nice!! but how much time actually it will take is anyones guess!! the biggest advantage i say with airtel broadband is "zero downtime"...in the last 10months i have never experienced downtime.... amazing!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am also using airtel broadband...but i m still geting 64 kbps...i dont knw when airtel is going to upgrade my speed...my account is 399,combo plan


----------



## nvidiasingh2006mb (Feb 14, 2006)

*hi*

i think airtel is better than my mtnl crap broadband.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 20, 2006)

Not Available In HYd....


----------

